# Inconsistency on /var



## flx- (Dec 29, 2008)

I have problems big problems! i need your help again guys.

This time its about my home server, its running freebsd 7.0-STABLE 
and there where a power issue crashing any mysql operation at the time. So when i turn on the system again it said that /dev/ad0s1d has inconsistency and bla bla mounted on /var... so i need to know a way to repair that filesystem (fsck, or whatever) and restore those home databases. And no there is no backup of those.
THX!!


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 29, 2008)

run fsck -y


----------



## keramida@ (Dec 30, 2008)

flx- said:
			
		

> So when i turn on the system again it said that /dev/ad0s1d has inconsistency and bla bla mounted on /var...



You can always boot into single-user mode and run from the root shell:


```
adjkerntz -i
swapon -a
fsck -y
exit
```

This should fix any filesystem errors.  Some files may end up being copied into _/var/lost+found_ by the filesystem repair utility.  You should verify that no critical files ended up there, and then start keeping regular backups


----------

